# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  watch out american idol, karaoke on saba,erik

## nnoska

watch out american idol, karaoke on saba,erik

----------


## nnoska

name the songs, the one is easy, the other a bit obscure!!!

----------


## Dennis

> name the songs, the one is easy, the other a bit obscure!!!





Suspicious minds

----------


## MIke R

one is "Im Too Sexy"..the other I am not sure but Im thinking that Whitesnake song "Here I go Again"

----------


## Dennis

> one is "Im Too Sexy"..the other I am not sure but Im thinking that Whitesnake song "Here I go Again"



Suspicious minds

----------


## MIke R

yup..I just put the melody to the lyrics and you are right....Elbow Parsely..er..I mean Elvis Presly it is

----------


## nnoska

dont speak ill of the king mike, yes it was suspicous minds and Right said fred doing i"m to sexy, i also did Neil Diamond Cracklin' Rosie and The partridge Family I Think I love You.hey noone new me and what the hell!!lol

----------


## MIke R

QUOTE -  i also did Neil Diamond Cracklin' Rosie and The partridge Family I Think I love You.hey noone new me and what the hell!!lol 



ah what the heck...who cares?.. if you are havng fun with it..thats all that matters...hell I sang and played Sweet Caroline with the band at my wedding....LOL

and as Neil Young said in Rust Never Sleeps...."the king is gone but he's not forgotten"

----------


## Dennis

> dont speak ill of the king mike, yes it was suspicous minds and Right said fred doing i"m to sexy, i also did Neil Diamond Cracklin' Rosie and The partridge Family I Think I love You.hey noone new me and what the hell!!lol



Great attitude, Eric.

When in a foreign country, I, too, will tend to act a fool because "no one knows me". My wife will then remind me that  *she*  knows me...and if I want to know her much longer, I'll get down from the bar, NOW!

----------


## nnoska

don't know if i mentioned, #1 i do not drink any alcohol, and #2 my audience was about 27 gay member dive group, great bunch of guys i figured they would like i'm to sexy (they did) the great thing about saba is people talk to each other, get to know each other, dive and hang out,it is such a small place and so diverse it is quite fasinating

----------


## Voosh

You are a gutsy guy. Glad your connections to St. B. worked out. How was the diving and have you climbed (walked, actually) the "hill". It is a slimy, wet mess coming down in the rain - but, all in a day of fun.

----------


## nnoska

made it to the eco lodge, the diving was great.

----------

